# (Updated) Now I Know Why Investors Are Going Hog Wild About Uber ...



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Nov 13, 2014 BI article:
Now I Know Why Investors Are Going Hog Wild About Uber ...*

*Nov 15, 2014 BI article:
Uber Is Generating A Staggering Amount Of Revenue*

*Nov 20, 2014 BI article:
LEAKED: Internal Uber Deck Reveals Staggering Revenue And Growth Metrics
*


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Awesome move by the PR team..not! Gosh Uber your getting beat up by the media so you go out and leak your numbers to show everybody your incredible growth. Yes growth is insane, but it dosnt make up for being a sleazy company imho.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

And the net profit after expenses is....conspicuously missing? I wonder how bottom line profitable all this is? Revenue is one thing. Net profit is another.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

grams777 said:


> And the net profit after expenses is....


What investors like to see is fat growth profits will come later..and boy does Uber have growth. No way this company is stopping for anyone or anything it's on a war path towards world domination! Yikes


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber is currently losing money. There is no net profit. They are spending a lot on free first rides; signing bonuses and advertising. Their valuation is built on confidence that they are building a base which will become profitable. People only get one discounted ride, then they pay full price.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber is currently losing money. There is no net profit. They are spending a lot on free first rides; signing bonuses and advertising. Their valuation is built on confidence that they are building a base which will become profitable. People only get one discounted ride, then they pay full price.


Can you please explain on what basis you are reaching that conclusion ? By now first rides are a very small proportion of total number of rides. Signing bonus have become ubiquitous compared to the huge number of existing drivers (and many of the new drivers do not join with a signup bonus). Just the $1 safety fee is a huge money maker for Uber.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

That was endlessly fascinating.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> What investors like to see is fat growth profits will come later..and boy does Uber have growth. No way this company is stopping for anyone or anything it's on a war path towards world domination! Yikes


I suppose then I could open a new grocery store chain and sell everything at half my cost and show phenomenal growth and revenues. Profits will come later....


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

DCUber said:


> Can you please explain on what basis you are reaching that conclusion ? By now first rides are a very small proportion of total number of rides. Signing bonus have become ubiquitous compared to the huge number of existing drivers (and many of the new drivers do not join with a signup bonus). Just the $1 safety fee is a huge money maker for Uber.


The promotional credits are shown in some of the charts. But almost no expenses are. For example, the safe ride fee is probably in the revenues, but the cost of insurance does not appear to be offsetting anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Once uber has established a monopoly. Then it will rake in the profits big time. Free market right?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

it's just a nonsense bubble. big ol' pop will come soon. or a fart-like deflation.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Average number of trips in Chicago are close to number of trips in New York yet revene in Chicago is less than half of what it is in New York. Travis needs to cut prices in Chicago. Remember, lower prices, more trips, greater revenue. Yep, let's go from 90 cents per mile to 10 cents per mile  UberLogic (and sarcasm).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> it's just a nonsense bubble. big ol' pop will come soon. or a fart-like deflation.


Nope!


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

The annual size of taxi market in the whole USA is $11b ,, see: http://www.ibisworld.com/industry/default.aspx?indid=1951

Uber just bites on this pie too, since in majority Uber users would use taxi if there is no Uber. So, do you buy that story about Uber's 10b revenue?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*About Those Uber Revenue Numbers*
Alex Wilhelm (@alex)

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/20/about-those-uber-revenue-numbers/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*On Nov 13, 2014* Henry Blodget, Business Insider founder, editor & CEO had written *Now I Know Why Investors Are Going Hog Wild About Uber ...*
*Nov 15, 2014 *BI deputy editor Allyson Shontel wrote:
*Uber Is Generating A Staggering Amount Of Revenue*
*But by Nov 17, 2014* *Journalists are saying "F Uber"! *after Emil Michaels' remarks about investigating & smearing journalists became public
*So on Nov 20, 2015* *2014* in order to change the narrative in the media Uber conveniently *LEAKED: Internal Uber Deck Reveals Staggering Revenue And Growth Metrics*


----------

